# Sauger bite awesome at the Ohio 11/5



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Fished for about 30 min. till the storm blew in. There was some huge hail falling. Caught a sauger about every cast anywhere from 10 inches up to a couple real nice 20 inch fish. I took my 5 yaer old who gets bored real fast so he had a blast. The coves seem to be hot Some people stop fishing this time of year but there is a lot of fish still to be caught. Good luck!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

What were you getting them on? Me and corocodile went to day and got only one dink,TC1


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

where were you fishing?


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

My exact spot I wont disclose But I was at the ohio river.
find a cove and give it a try!


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

I was un-aware there were " coves " on the river. I assume you mean creek mouths with no water actually running out of said creeks.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

let me rephrase: a creek that runs into the river but between the creek and the river there is a still pool of water. i call that a cove. i have been on the ohio many times and when we wanted to fish a cove these were the types of areas we went. it is ashame that people want to correct others on something as trivial as this. i think everyone got my point on where to fish. anyway to quote THE OMNIPITENT STRIPES "creek mouths with no water actually running out of said creeks". there was water running out of this creek. and stripes you might have to look in the dictionary to find out what omnipitent means so i will help you out. it means you know everything, which you don't so in the future please don't correct me on something petty. the more i think about it i really dont like you already so just dont correct me at all.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Sheesh, I thought GotStripes was just trying to clarify. I had no idea what you meant by coves, so the clarification certainly helped me out. It didn't seem to be intended to be a derogatory comment in any way. 

FishyMcgoo, I completely understand why you don't want to disclose your spot, I wouldn't either. Maybe just a description would be helpful. Ohio trib mouths, with little current, about 10 feet of water, catching them on orange jig head and minnow, mostly in the back side eddy, current water temp 50 degrees.....this helps me tremendously and you could be fishing the big O near Pittsburgh for all I know.

I posted a report template that I programmed into my browser that I typically use. It contains all the relevant information that I keep in my personal log, for example:


Date: 11/11/2007
Time: Morning
Surface Temp: 50 degree
Water Clarity: Stained
Weather: Cloudy	
Target species: Sauger
From: Boat	
Baits: Jig and minnow 
Depth: 10-14' 
Fish Count: 15
Species Caught: Sauger, walleye
Notes: Any additional information, like above text.



CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

You'll have to excuse Got Stripes, he went to school at Whasamatta U.
FishyMcGoo, you seem to get yourself into excretement now and then, wha's up? 
I like to think fish travel in herds myself, so what SCHOOL do you think I attended?
LMJ
Hey Terry!  
LMJ


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

What size jigheads y'all using?


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you Creekwalker, I was really just trying to clarify for the others that are not " all - knowing " as to what type of fishing areas you were talking about. I don't think that my fishing knowledge was ever in question considering the numerous people i have helped and educated on fishing the river. Even Jeff has used some of my " poo " to good use I'm sure. Like me or not, I don't mind, and if aggresive behavior on the internet is your defense mechanism for your fishing insecurities than whatever man. Otherwise, congrats on your outstanding cove fishing experience.. wish I was there


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe it was a bay!


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

could you clarify "bay" so people know what you mean?


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

wow. i really didnt think this thread would still be goin on. i apologize to anyone i offended. maybe it is time to move on. i will be sure to use all proper terms from now on. please correct any typo's as well.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Fisharder, after reading your post above, I agree, I missed that, I'll stop too.
LMJ


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I think what fishymcgoo ment when he said move on was he wanted this string nuked and I think it would be wise because it not about fishing anymore.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks fellas. i have got a lot of great tips on this site and enjoy it! i dont mind sharin some of my own. so peace treaty accepted:B


----------

